# German Shepherd Mix's Ears?



## Ezra (Mar 9, 2013)

So ive just picked up a german shepherd mix and was curious as to what you guys thought about the possibility of her ears going up. I was told she was a german shepherd/ dutch shepherd or belgian shepherd mix but have had some people comment that she had labrador ears? What do you guys think? Sorry I could not find any other forums :0

Shes seven weeks old, soon to be eight.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 9, 2013)

I have no idea where the image went but here it is
https://d.facdn.net/art/drugaddict/1362772654.drugaddict_photo.jpg


----------



## LadyLuckandGemini (Jun 9, 2013)

Says 403 forbidden, Ezra. Repost the pic, please?


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

No picture showing up.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

